#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Difference between Piping Engineer and Pipeline Engineers

## samarpannawlakha

Hi, 

Can anyone explain me the difference between pipeline engineers and Piping Engineers?
Not only in regards to how do they differ in Training, expertise and their scope of work. But also in terms of their position in the industry, working conditions and pay. 



ThanksSee More: Difference between Piping Engineer and Pipeline Engineers

----------

